# Upgrading Curado CU-200



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

I found an older Shimano Curado CU-200 in my tackle closet. I was thinking about upgrading the bearings and drag washer. What have people done to theirs? I am looking to make this my croaker reel.


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

I just did one. I replaced all the bearings (got them at FTU but did not go with Bocas), including the roller clutch bearing, as well as the drag washers. But the most important thing I did (I think) was to polish up the drive and pinion gears, and the drive shaft (fine wire brush and where necessary super fine grit wet emory cloth). Greased up the gears including the Teflon ones and a drop of oil on the new bearings and it throws like a new reel. Total cost about $50


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It will be a great reel when redone.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Shimano Reels*

I work on my own reels. I have yet to "supertune" any of them but if I did I would consult Allan/Seekfishing on my Shimano reels. He is very knowledgeable, informative and generous to reel owners needing help.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

lots of previous post on here about super tuning the curado.


----------



## Googan (Mar 21, 2013)

*super tune*

Allan has a sale running on abec-7( boca orange) $29 for the set includes free carbontex carbon fiber drag washers. Heck if you ask him he will even give you cals drag grease for free.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Jeff has a good write up with pictures. One day I am going to clean up the colors and post and post it on my page.

http://www.bassboatmagazine.com/threads/how-to-super-tune-a-baitcaster.7645/


----------



## thetacklesmith (Jun 14, 2016)

Jeff does a great job and has helped me out several times until I got it down. Old curado's are night and day.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

I upgraded mine with just the abec-5's i think, and oh my goodness this thing is amazing. I had a minor set back after changing out those bearings, as my brake housing had cracked so the pins were loose and still rubbing on the side cover over there (I wasnt getting the kind of casting distance I should have been because of that). I JB welded those back in place, and the first casts with the new bearings (and brake housing fixed) just blew me away. Chunking baits farther than I ever had before, throwing topwaters and other stuff just way way out there. Upgrade that puppy and you're going to love that reel even more!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have one setup for croaker as well. 7' med rod and 50 lb braid and it works great. I also use it in the river for catfish under the log jams. The old greenie has enough drag to horse them out. I love the setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*stay tuned Free upgrade*

Thanks to all my fishing customers we have made the jump to sponsor. When the sponsor banner appears the 21st person to pm me will receive a reel service, supertune, drag upgrade, and bearing upgrade for FREE.


----------

